# Triplets! :)



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So it looks like my doe had her mind made up on kidding in the snow. First time it really snows in my area and what do you know she kids lol 

So she had triplets around 8:30 unassisted. we got the heat lamp out and blow dried them there is definitely a runt (much smaller one) and one that has trouble standing on his hind legs. They kind of seem to bend back. Im not sure what to make of it... any help or advice would be appreciated. Maybe he's just having a little difficulty since he was the last to come out maybe isn't strong enough???


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats!

My doe had trips two weeks ago and one was splay legged. Get some selenium E gel or BoSe shot. Help the kid nurse spend time helping him stand and in a couple of days the kid will be fine. Be sure he gets enough to eat. I had to tube mine once and that seemed to help


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

oh congrats!!! I would give the one having weak legs a little time. They are a little weak in the beginning but if it dosent improve over today/tomorrow I would do some vit E and BoSe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations, they are cuties! Definitely get some BoSe (selenium) into them.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

and make sure he continues to thrive. you might have to supplement with a bottle if the other two push him out during feedings.

congrats


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help! he really tries to get up and walking and its hard for him to actually walk and stand correct he manages to feed himself by kind of dragging himself so he eats fine even kicks the runt out of the way lol. Ive been hearing about selenium on this forum since I started using it a couple weeks ago, but don't know much about it. I've only ever heard of it ounce outside of this forum.. Where can I get the selenium gel??


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

So I can't get any of the selenium products from just any store has to be specifically vet only -_- so I have to wait till after holidays unfortunately all vet clinics are closed


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

they are precious!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are beautiful 
I hope the runt improves


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They are adorable! I love that little runt, cute!!! 
Are they bucks/does?

If you don't use Bo-Se, go on Jeffers.com and look up selenium e gel for goats. It's inexpensive and super easy to use, no vet rx needed. 
Before we started supplementing, we had a kid born selenium deficient, and once we got the selenium into him he was fine a few days later 

You can also go to the pharmacy and get selenium tablets and vitamin e gelcaps to use. Our first homebred kidding we didn't use anything/have anything, and about a week or two after they were born the buckling showed signs of selenium deficiency. So I got the tablets and gelcaps and he quickly improved.

You learn as you go


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@hoosiershadow they are all bucks :/ lol. The runt has a good color and markings I hope he grows to an average size

As for the weak legs I was going to use the BoSe but my local vet has run out.... You'd think an item like that would always be in stock guess not. Well anyways he's a lot better now he's walking around and jumping around although he still has a leg that likes to bend around lol ill look into getting the gel online sounds a lot more hassle free than the vet  ill post more pics tomorrow for forum pleasure :]


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Here are some new pics  


The one with the spot on right front leg is the one that had weak legs 

The one with painted rump is runt


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update. With all the bad luck going around, I needed that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Real nice lookin boys you have there Navaboer!
It's fairly common for the back legs to not work right for a few days.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

They look great cousin. I love going to your house and going to look at the kids they are looking stronger everyday that goes by CONGRATS.


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! What adorable boys they are! ^-^


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Today I got off of work went to feed my goats and found the runt baby buckling dead :[ 
My dad fed the goats at 10am and said he was looking kind of sad I saw him the same way yesterday. I feel terrible because I was thinking yesterday how thin he looked and thought maybe I should bottle feed him but I guess I thought too late :'( I really do feel terrible. This was my first time getting triplets and next time will not think twice about bottle feeding the one being left out


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys I know I should have bottle fed the runt but decided to risk it :/ won't happen again
He was still warm when I found him and felt his belly it felt empty even my wife almost cried


----------



## dragonfarm (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry for you loss cousin


----------

